

Internet Engineering Task Force: April Fools' Day RFCs - diwank
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools%27_Day_RFC

======
diwank
These guys have an amazing sense of humor. Vint Cerf himself keeps making
hilarious RFCs, for instance:

"Twas the Night Before Start-up" [<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc968>] that
ends with:

    
    
          At last he was finished and wearily sighed
          and turned to explain why the system had died.
          I twisted my fingers and counted to ten;
          an off-by-one index had done it again...
    

and "A VIEW FROM THE 21ST CENTURY" [<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1607>] that
talks about the letters discovered in September 1993 in a reverse time-capsule
apparently sent from 2023.

My favorite is one by S. Christie about implementing The Infinite Monkey
Protocol Suite (IMPS) [<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2795>].

:D

